# Monarch Grand discussions



## Tigerzden (Apr 20, 2013)

What ever happened to the one they were supposed to build in Hawaii?


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 20, 2013)

Tigerzden said:


> What ever happened to the one they were supposed to build in Hawaii?


 
When a company goes bankrupt and gets sold, they don't go on with plans to expand. Therefore no Hawaii location.  

DRI (the buyer) has several hawaii locations, but unless you pay big buck to DRI to get into the club, you'll not get into any of the DRI hawaii locations.


----------



## drguy (Apr 23, 2013)

Tigerzden said:


> What ever happened to the one they were supposed to build in Hawaii?



The original developers held the land personally, not within the corporation.


----------



## Tigerzden (Apr 24, 2013)

Gotcha.  I new the land was purchased, just did not know that.


----------



## chalucky (Apr 24, 2013)

Cabo Azul is beyond nice....it is Four Seasons quality...you should stay there before you sell.

One of many reasons we woulld never purchase DRI is that Cabo Azul is by far and away their best property and the other locations are mediocre.


----------



## Tigerzden (Apr 28, 2013)

I was just in Cabo a few months ago at another resort and it looked nice when we drove by.  SEAN


----------

